# Sundance FX17



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

maybe it's me, but I see a real lack of originality in thier line up. Looks like they copy the most successful boats from other manufacturers. Thats a good business plan but for my money I'd go elsewhere. Just my opinion.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah $20,000 sounds a little steep for something like that


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I see a real lack of originality in their line up



Thought about that statement for a few minutes,
and I've come to the conclusion that for the most part
there have been very few, truly original hulls on the market over the years.
Most are copies of copies of copies, with a few custom modifications
so that at least it looks a little different. You have to sell what works.
I wonder how many boats are truly original concepts?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > I see a real lack of originality in their line up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lot of truth in that statement, how many more way can you re-design the wheel?  all thats left to do are add some interesting tweeks and the use of the latest and greatest space age material is what sets you apart  lets take a look at our little skiffs for a moment, how much redesigning can be done to a boat thats the size of ours??? i think at some point your just spending money : :-X


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> lets take a look at our little skiffs for a moment, how much redesigning can be done to a boat thats the size of ours??? i think at some point your just spending money


If it's a boat like mine or Brett's then there is a ton of design tweaks we can do . I think there are some awsome entries on the market now that seem to have there own style, but like I said it's a good business plan to sell what works.


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmmmm.... want my opinion...lol


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sundance knock-off for just under $20,000

OR

Mitzi16 tender for $11,700

Hmmm, maybe Sundance should go all out and "knock off" the Mitzi price too!


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> Hmmmm.... want my opinion...lol



I'd love to hear your thoughts since you and your new partner are no different on ethics. ;D


----------



## SaltyDawg (Feb 27, 2009)

[smiley=popcorn2.gif] This is getting good!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

This is the kind of discussion I was going for! I don't take much stock in Sundance in the first place being as I am a Carolina Skiff owner (anyone notice how many manufacturers have copied the CS hull in the last couple of years). When I saw this I really expected a near $10,000 price tag. If I were to pay $20,000 I would definitely go for the real thing. I didn't want to be too judgmental on Sundance as I don't know the facts on how they acquired the mold. If anyone does, it'd be great to know! [smiley=stir-pot.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> > Hmmmm.... want my opinion...lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear your thoughts since you and your new partner are no different on ethics.  ;D


x2


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm not sure why the website only shows the 17 footer, but the Sportfishing Magazine had pricing for several models all the way down to 15 ft I believe, for less than 20k. i'll look at the mag tomorrow. but even for 15-16k, it's still expensive.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

If I might weigh in here there is a difference between evolution and an outright copy. Yes they all have a pointed bow and flat stern but the nuances of the design and underwater surfaces of what appear to be very similar topsides is the difference. It takes no effort to copy the CS skiffs or even a Mitzi. This what I think Sundance has done, just a copy with the only work is make it different enough to avoid any litigation. It would not take a lot more effort to start with their own plug, design changes and evolve that design a bit more. But they did not; just my opinion.

Brett is right, tough to have a new blank slate to design a boat and that is not a bad thing. Every engineering thing in this world is based on a foundation of previous historical experience and is a s l o w evolution.

But I think the smaller mfg's, not the corporate marketing machines, understand just that. While we have differences, I have more respect for Robb White's boats, ECC, Pugar's LT25's and others than than something like Sundance. I just feel they are trying to sell to the shallow water nubie and bank the $$. 

I know that myself and guys like Kev/ECC sweat over sanding down a new design plug by hand even after a CNC cut. The big corporate guys don't even know what that means and have no idea what it means to put on a Tyvek suit to make sure that surface is up to their personal standards (0h, they have one?). I can't add up the number on hours we spent on the underwater profile of our SUV to make sure it was right. 

Of course, just my opinion....


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

DAMN right Mel and glad to see somebody other than myself scream this! Us small guys are leading the way for only the bigger guys to get a piece of the pie. They have no idea what it's like to have blisters from sanding...lol
BTW- Your sleds looked great and it's always a pleasure to chat with you. 

P.S. I owe you a bottle of Armor All


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

my mistake. on the mag they are all 17, the difference in price is due to power. 

50hpTLR 2 stroke $14,280
4 stroke $15,995

F40LA 4 stroke $15,275

70TLR 2 stroke $15,985

F60TLR 4 stroke $16,490

I don't see 20k anywhere. With that said I probably wouldn't pay more than 12k for it. But why bother when I can buy a used HPX-T......


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> ...I just feel they are trying to sell to the shallow water nubie and bank the $$.
> ...The big corporate guys don't even know what that means and have no idea what it means to put on a Tyvek suit to make sure that surface is up to their personal standards (0h, they have one?). .


Mmmmmm, excellent business plan. All I need to do is splash the Copperhead, but two dints in the hull to make it unique and I have a legal hull. Let me see, now for the name...I'll use... _East Cape MINI canoe corporation of central florida_ as the company name. Now for the logo....I'll use this!








No no...that's too obvious....
How about this:








Bingo.. They'll love the use of the word Mini in the logo to match the Mini in the company name. Now all I have to do is steal...I mean liberate someones HTML script so that I can have a cool hip website to go with the company! lol


ahhh sorry, you guys will have to excuss my twisted humor!


----------

